# 24" cruiser



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

What do you guys think of using a 24" for dj/street. I used to ride bmx and had a 24" Elf but that was before dj/street got popular. I haven't ridden in a long time due to by bikes being stolen so I don't really know a lot about the current DJ thing.

I want a Riot/Mob but I don't have the funds right now. I looked at a Redlin 24 and the S&M 38 Special which are in my budget.

Anyway let me know what your opions are and let me know if the 24 would be good or if I should wait and save for the Riot/Mob.

Thanks!


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

a 24" bmx bike can make the perfect shred sled for the streets...


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

could wait to get a contraband from black market 
dont know when theyll be out but they look sick
a cruiser would probably be fine but youre looking at racing cruisers theses might be better choices than the redline or s&m
http://www.danscomp.com/107095.php?cat=BIKES
http://www.danscomp.com/107105.php
both of those look pretty solid


----------



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool, I saw the CR24 on Fit site the other day and then noticed it's made (or owned) by S&M/Blk Mrkt. The local shop also carries them.

What's the difference between the race cruiser 24 and street 24? Is it frame geo, fork strength?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

chisao said:


> frame geo, fork strength?


Pretty much, a BMX 24" is going to have longer chainstays because its made primarly for racing, its not going to be quite as good a jumper.


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

Not all Cruisers are built for racing, here's my Haro Backtrail X24, I used to have a 24" MTB setup, but I sold the frame and fork and went with a 24" BMX setup, it was the best decision I ever made. The frame is a bit heavy but practically bombproof on dirtjumps! It's set up with pegs and gyros so I can do some flatland moves on it.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Old S&M 24's are also a good jump contender, and you can even go a step further then that.

I used to own a yellow OM flyer re-issue back in 2000-2001 or there about, they made them with derailleur hangers (which I had). I also had a suspention fork on mine.

Not sure when the Mob came out but I think it was after 2001 (correct me if I'm wrong) but you could say I was doing the "DJ" thing before there was even 26" DJ specific bikes being made.


----------



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

jeffgothro said:


>


I remember those. Is that the same as the flovol(sp) flyer?


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Yes...the Floval is the 24" version, the OM ("old man") is the 26" version.


----------



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

How is the quality on the SE bikes. I see that they some 26s


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Well, as I understand there under new ownership and have been for a while - as far as the quality, I cant really comment or give a good answer as of I havent ridden anything from them that isnt more then 10-12 years old (I had a new PK Ripper in the mid 90's). Having said that, I dont like the riding charateristics of 20" aluminum frames (26''s are a little different story) and I didnt care for my PK's geometry.

One thing I can comment on (although this is purely sub-jective and based on personal taste) I think there bikes (most of them) look like dog poop - I can't ever see myself buying/owning anything made by them save my old re-issue OM flyer and possibly other old skool frames.

[edit] The old dirt master frames were good.

1997 Dirt Master Big Burtha


----------



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey thanks for answering my many questions. You guys are a big help.

"think there bikes (most of them) look like dog poop"
That because they're the same color.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

*1. We The People "UNIFIED" (2008) cruiser*










*2. NEW COMPLETE 2009 FIT CR 24 CRUISER on eBay:*










*3. SUNDAY BIKES - " MODEL C" cruiser:*


----------



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

Sweet. Is that you on the Sunday? Nice riding.
I think I'm probable going to get the CR24. It looks pretty decent and comes in black


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

chisao said:


> Sweet. Is that you on the Sunday? Nice riding.
> I think I'm probable going to get the CR24. It looks pretty decent and comes in black


no dude. that's the owner of Sunday Bikes.
http://www.sundaybikes.com/index2.html

Jim Cielencki


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

I thought that was Jim but wasnt sure


----------



## BH1 (Oct 1, 2006)

How is a .38 in your budget but the Riot is not? The frame alone is $400 for the .38 ...

As far as completes, cmc4130 did a great job covering the non-race 24" options out there. More and more companies are coming up with new 24" bikes as well. Start clicking around on all the BMX manufacturers sites and you'll be able to better see your options.

OR a lot of companies are making very affordable 26" single speed DJ specific completes as well...Specialized, Giant, Eastern...


----------



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

BH1 said:


> How is a .38 in your budget but the Riot is not? The frame alone is $400 for QUOTE]
> 
> Ya. I didn't look very vell for the price and assumed it would be cheaper. But I think I have a 24 picked out for now. I can get a complete FBC CR24 for $549.00. I think It will be good to get riding again.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

those 24s are dope yo


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

X-mas came early for me 

















Just built it up and hour ago, I'll give a ride report Wednesday night when i get back from the park. 
feel free to ask about the specs


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

GravityWins said:


> ...feel free to ask about the specs


chainstay length?


----------



## GravityWins (Dec 18, 2005)

Not sure how these numbers stack up in the BMX world, but just from screwing around in my garage I think I'm going to like this a lot more then my 26" bike.

CS 15.5"
BB 12"
TT 21.5"


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks nice, and the geo is not bad! Let us know how you like it.
Now If they would build one with slightly longer front end, and slightly shorter stays, would probably be trying to find a frame.


----------



## chisao (Nov 26, 2008)

Lucky

Is that the complete bike that is sent out from Fit? Or did you build it. If that's the complete then I am definitely getting one very soon.
That bike looks awsome.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

chisao said:


> Lucky
> 
> Is that the complete bike that is sent out from Fit? Or did you build it. If that's the complete then I am definitely getting one very soon.
> That bike looks awsome.


http://www.danscomp.com/107095.php#


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Anybody seen the dk Cygnus 24? why is it so much cheaper than the WTP or Fit cruisers? The geometry looks about the same, a little less racer-ish.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

what's the geo on the sunday? I'm way too lazy to look it up ATM.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

BB too high, TT too short.


----------

